# BBC 1 tonight 5 Sept at 2000



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Trawlermen Special 
Highlights from the first two series of the fly-on-the-wall do***entary following the lives of offshore fishermen from Peterhead. Plus previously unseen footage.


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

Have You watched any of the Deadliest Catch Programmes?. I think Trawlermen is a better series.
Regards.


----------



## timo (May 25, 2004)

Deadliest Catch is an intresting programme, but I can't help think that there were guys from Grimsby, Hull and Aberdeen, 30/40 years ago, who were doing much the same job up Iceland,Greenland,Bear Island in weather just as bad for anywhere up to 6 weeks at a time, and for less money!, pity there was no sky TV around in those days!!


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

PLEASE! Don't forget the lads from Fleetwood in that list, timo. they always seem to be overlooked!


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

dead right there nhp.............

you can count them on two hands now............


----------



## mark m (Jan 27, 2007)

Aye and all the lads from the other fishing communities not to get a mention that worked aboard Aberdeen ,Hull & Grimsby trawlers


----------



## Rossbay (Jun 24, 2007)

Don't forget the lads from the Irish ports


----------

